# 06 Academy



## SOCCerJunKIE (Mar 20, 2018)

Is it true that the LAFC 06 coach Luciano will be leaving LAFC ? I was hoping to have my son play for him or at least try out for his team. Heard he and Willie at TFA are the best two coaches in the DA? anyone know if LAFC or TFA posted tryout info yet? Does anyone know who will be replacing him ??


----------



## Advantage (Mar 20, 2018)

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Is it true that the LAFC 06 coach Luciano will be leaving LAFC ? I was hoping to have my son play for him or at least try out for his team. Heard he and Willie at TFA are the best two coaches in the DA? anyone know if LAFC or TFA posted tryout info yet? Does anyone know who will be replacing him ??


Best in DA??? Where did you hear that from? 
LAFC is the best at recruiting


----------



## boomer (Mar 20, 2018)

Advantage said:


> Best in DA??? Where did you hear that from?
> LAFC is the best at recruiting


I'm sure that's what he meant.


----------



## hattrick3 (Mar 20, 2018)

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> anyone know if LAFC or TFA posted tryout info yet? Does anyone know who will be replacing him ??


Have you checked their websites? All the information is there.


----------



## will (Mar 27, 2018)

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Is it true that the LAFC 06 coach Luciano will be leaving LAFC ? I was hoping to have my son play for him or at least try out for his team. Heard he and Willie at TFA are the best two coaches in the DA? anyone know if LAFC or TFA posted tryout info yet? Does anyone know who will be replacing him ??


Best Coaches on D.A? I would look into Golden State U15, Crossfire U15 & olders or Pateadores U19. Those teams are being able to display dominance in their age groups without the millions on the budget for the MLS Academies.


----------

